# Liberty and Sugar



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Finally got some updated pictures of these girls. Both of the big girls are confirmed bred. Can't wait for January. :wahoo: The last one is Razzle. She just went to a new home in Oregon. I regret selling that one.  She's in a good show home though. I'm not on my laptop that has the editor I like to use to take collars out, so don't look closely at these ones. LOL

Crossroads Liberty Belle (red) is 2 1/2 y/o. She's bred to a red dappled buck. 
Capriole's Shotgun Sugar is 5 1/2 y/o and I had her bred to Capriole's Valor *EN*.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Beautiful does! Razzle got big! I remember when you where posting pics of her as a newborn. It's hard to let them go especially when their so dang pretty! Maybe you'll get another just like her. Do you still have her dam?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks LadySecret.  I do still have her dam, but she's sold as well. Dazzle will be heading to MN here soon.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Well dang! Lol Are you trying to keep your numbers low? Or did they not fit with the direction you want to take your herd?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Just keeping numbers down. They both were nice show does but I can't keep them all. They were also the only goats I owned who weren't Fullblood.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Love the black headed one with dapples!  Nice does!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Gorgeous girls as usual!
Can't wait to see what they have.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Stephanie and Selena. I can't wait either!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, they look really nice and big, LOL. 

I can't wait to see what your Doe's bring, so excited and anxious, LOL.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Looking awesome , those ladies are stunning !
You sold Liberty Vic ?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Laura! No, no, no.... I would never sell Liberty! The black dappled head kid (Razzle) is who went to Oregon.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks Laura! No, no, no.... I would never sell Liberty! The black dappled head kid (Razzle) is who went to Oregon.


Oh thank goodness ! I almost fell off the chair when i saw that , lol..
Whoever is getting Razzle , boy are they lucky


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Your girls are just gorgeous! Love them all!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I reduced 3/4 of my herd this spring/summer and Liberty is among the few I kept . She's likely here for good.  

Thank you Carolyn!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Just finished these two pics.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Love those prego bellies!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I thought you sold dazzle? I saw on one of the FB pages where someone said they bought her.
Now where's pics of the dads to be? So happy you kept liberty. She's such a pretty girl, although I would have had a hard time selling any of your girls lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I did sell Dazzle. She just hasn't left yet. She was raising her baby here until the end of August and now is waiting for transport to MN. 

Yeah, here are the bucks in order of due dates. 

Pompous is bred to an SGG Next Dimension son who was 2nd at Nationals this year. Not a great picture of him. 
Sugar is bred to Capriole's Valor *EN*
Liberty is bred to Aubry and Sons Jack Sparrow 
Dandi is bred to Capriole's Shades of Shaq (needs one more kids with points to ennoble)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All the Doe's are so round. When they run, are you sure they aren't bouncing, HeHe. 

The Bucks used are Awesome as well. :hi5:


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Now they truly look pregnant. Lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh that first buck is handsome!! I love all three but really really love the first one and you know me I'm color crazy


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hehe, no not quite bouncing. Close though.  

Lol, very true Selena! 

Yeah, you and me both Jessica.  But wait, the first buck is traditional.... ? He is bred to my favorite colored doe though. I'm hoping for color but am doubting it'll show up. The doe is out of two traditionals.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah but he's still handsome and I bet they will have awesome babies. I'll cross my fingers for some color but I bet you'll be happy with them no matter the color.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Agreed.  Thanks Jessica!


----------

